# Dear Quilters: I need a quilt.



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Is this impossible??? I somehow, someway need a quilt. Maybe a bunch of squares or maybe one big one, I have no idea how it works as I can't sew!!!!

Im having my third Polar Bear Party on Dec 12. I have a silent auction where I raise money for Polar Bears International. They do the most research for Polar Bears anywhere. Now that I am in my new, different lifestyle and not as much access to the rich and giving, its more challenging coming up with silent auction gifts.

Yours truly Dawna, said a quilt would be AWESOME. AND IT WOULD!!! BUT
the party is on Dec. 12.

I need a polar bear quilt. Or a winter/polar bear quilt. Surely there are some quilters who would like BIG Canvas prints of their dogs, maybe an album??? Those things I could do.

ANY IDEAS???

On a side note, any items at all that would be good for a silent auction would be appreciated. I give 100% of the money to the PBI, I pay for the party myself. And you would get a tax receipt for any donation directly from PBI.

Here is their website.

http://www.polarbearsinternational.org/


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Whew, Melissa, that is quite a hopeful endeavor, to find a quilt by Dec. 12. A full quilt really wouldn't be possible, unless you can google Polar Bear Quilt and find one ready made, but that would probably cost an awful lot. Quilting is time consuming and good fabrics are very expensive for a full quilt.

An idea is to find a very simple pattern that someone could sew for you. It wouldn't be a quilt so much as a wall hanging, but might work? There should be a quilt shop in Idaho Falls, there's a great one in Burley, (or is it Rupert...) where they should be a good source for help and possible quilters that might be able to help. I googled and found this very simple pattern to give you an idea. The pattern is titled "Northern Lights with Polar Bears," down the left side. Hope this helps a bit to at least give you some ideas.

http://www.bearspawquilts.com/bpq_patterns.html#N-Lights_Polar-Bear


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I could do a square or two for but have no idea about getting the quilt put together. You give us this great Forum so what can we do as a group to help you in this endeavor? Raise money for auction items or just send money.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sheri, are you saying those are quilt blocks and I could get them and then just hire someone to put together a quilt or wall hanging myself? 

Thats a fabulous idea!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Sandi, Thank you!!! Ill be posting more information soon.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa---how about a bag? If you look at my havanese bags in the "items for sale" category you'll see what I'm talking about. 

I could make you a bag or two for Dec.12th with polar bears on them (I'm just stupid enough to take this on!  ) Let me know though right away so I can hunt down some fabric and draw.....ok?

I don't actually think a quilt is possible in this short time frame unless you had all the stars aligned and people with blocks in hand--but.....maybe in the future?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Now that I think about it more too Melissa---you could put things in the bag,like a care package.....you know for keeping warm.....like socks or slippers,ear muffs,hot chocolate things like that.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

YES YES YES YES Julie that would be fabulous!!!!

I think a quilt is a project for next year. And since its a silent auction and not a raffle, I KNOW I WILL WIN. hahahahahahaha 

If anyone else has any ideas, I would be so grateful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I really liked those patterns Sheri linked to so I may try to make a small wall hanging. There is a place here that has cute wrought iron things they could hang on.

How many squares does it take for a cute wall hanging? 6? 8?


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That depends on the size you are after and the size of the blocks. For example you could have a wallhanging with just 1 big block or you could use a 12" block and make it like 2 squares wide and 3 squares down (total of 6). There really are no rules to the size of any of it Melissa.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

If you start sewing and quilting now Melissa------you know what comes next,right? We will expect a block or two for the forum quilts.:becky: No bears,but havs...:becky:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Melissa, 
You can make the quilt any size you want. There is a saying for quilting "There are 3 rules in quilting...but nobody knows what they are!" You could have one block a yard square, or divide that up into as many blocks as you wanted. Or make it a 20" wall hanging, or....no reason to not do anything you want. Or make a throw, any size you want, out of whatever size blocks you want, or... whatever.

The link I sent has very simple patterns if you don't mind them being fused instead of appliqued, but fused doesn't hold up well with washing unless the edges are sewn down, and that takes some skill on intricate pieces. But, a lot of people don't plan on ever washing their fancy wall hangings, you'd just want to have that info on the piece.

The site I listed seems to have fabric that you can buy for those patterns, probably hand-dyed and pricey, but they are big pieces, 21" x 17.5" per each "block." They include a "batt" piece for the bear, which would be very easy to apply--you just couldn't wash it.

Quilters are a very friendly and social group of people, with few exceptions. You can check with your nearest ones and ask for advice. Many times there will be someone who they know of that will take on consignments...in fact, in that Mormon country that might be even more possible to find. Just know that it won't be cheap and non-quilters are usually quite shocked to find how much they cost... Julie's quilt threads tell a lot about the process. 

If I were you, I'd start small, wall hanging sized, (like a painting, it can be any size.) Once you get the top done you can hire or find someone to donate the quilting to be done. Even better will be if you take it up and learn to quilt yourself, and it's a wonderful creative, fulfilling thing to be able to do. (But, time consuming, ha!) Again, the Quilt shops are great place to learn. 

Well, contact me if you want more info...In the meantime, if Julie's purse fits the bill, I'd say that is perfect!! What a neat idea. Several people on this list use it for their Kindles, or dog supplies, or book bag.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=23086626&ref=cat1_gallery_21

Melissa----look at this----


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Ha, Julie, quilter's minds think alike! I was just posting the same link to Melissa when I checked out yours!

Melissa, you could also use a fabric showing the polar bears to make/have made a more simple pieced quilt, like this:
http://www.bugfabric.com/penguins.htm

Or a little more cutesy one:
http://www.clothworkstextiles.com/collection.asp?ID=154


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

How about getting Julie to make you a polar bear purse. Bet she could turn one out pretty quick. Her Purses are adorable. Course I am speaking for someone I don't know; but bet if she would do it, we could get forum member to pay for her time. I would donate. Lucile


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=33821328

these are really neat,we should be able to do something with them.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Melissa, do you need items for your guest to bid on or is it an online auction too? 

Are your guest Polar Bear people or just friends?

Can we donate items not to do with Polar Bears?


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Try looking for a "cheater" fabric. Cheater fabrics are pre-printed fabric panels that look like a quilt, but are just made to look like you have sewn quilt squares together. Like this...I know it's not polar bears, but you get the idea.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a good idea Michele.....I'm hoping Melissa will step into the sewing/quilt world! :becky:

Melissa--if you see this please pm me your address.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I have been making "cheater" quilts with those patterns for a while. I have broder collies, JRTs, labs, and Westies among many others. No Havanese though...  

Since I have a border and a JRT, making Josie's and Luigi's quilts were easy. I have to get more creative for Desilu (Hav) and Bruce (Cairn terrier). Right now I'm working on Desi's - it is an I Love Lucy theme (since his registered name is Hendershot's Lucy I'm home). Bruce's quilt will be based off of the Wizard of Oz. 

I could probably help you out with a polar bear quilt for NEXT year. Let me know...

BTW, the three rules of quilting are:

1. If you like a fabric, buy two yards.
2. If you love a fabric, buy four yards.
3. If you have no idea what to do with a fabric, buy however much is on the bolt.


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

Check out this panel that is currently on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Polar-Bear-Bear...mdZViewItemQQptZUS_Fabric?hash=item53da1fe823


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL Funny, Margaret!! True too.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I went to a small, local quilt show last week and was explaining to my friend what a "cheater" was. I was told they are now called "convenience" fabric panels.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Margaret, I think I've struggled against the pull of those three rules without even knowing they WERE rules! Ha! That explains it....:rockon:


----------



## margaretandluigi (Mar 12, 2008)

I'm fairly certain that I could quilt 24 hours a day for a year and not even make a dent in the fabric that I have. But what fun would that be.

By the way, I discovered the fourth rule last night: No matter how badly you want to finish a project, don't sew when you are tired. I have to go home tonight and take off an entire border that I sewed on upside down last night...


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Been there, done that!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

margaretandluigi said:


> By the way, I discovered the fourth rule last night: No matter how badly you want to finish a project, don't sew when you are tired. I have to go home tonight and take off an entire border that I sewed on upside down last night...


That's funny.....:laugh: Yes,I have did things like that too! My Dad always used to have a saying...."hurrying is worst enemy". Dad used to say that to us kids alot and we always thought ,"yeah right Dad...just go on" and I find that now playing over and over in my head every time I get "in a toot" to get something done. He was so right.:thumb:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Melissa---I have 2 polar bear bags made for you,but I need an address to send them to you----let me know asap.

Thanks--


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

O.k., I just spent the whole day washing fabric by hand, wringing out, rinsing, hanging to dry, ironing and sorting.... and maybe got through 1/3 of the fabric I have. Is that nuts or what??!! I have arm/shoulder/hand pain to begin with. ha ! 

I also bought another quilt book 'Quilting For the First Time' and it has me convinced I can make a bunch of things for Christmas. :suspicious: I am certifiable.... ! I can barely sew!!! You all are horrible enablers. :frusty: :nono:


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*polar bear quilt on etsy*

http://www.etsy.com/view_listing.php?listing_id=32544522&ref=sc_12


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Julie, you are super to have done these already for Melissa!!

Marj, go for it, sure you can do it, and by Christmas, too, and for everyone on your gift list!! :becky: (But, it will be fun to see how much you get done! Let us know.)

Linda, great find!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Ohmygosh I missed most of these posts. I am indeed going to start quilting. 

I still want to make a polar bear quilt for next year if anyone is interested. All the proceeds will go to Polar Bears International. 

The bags Julie made were AWESOME. Beyond awesome, I was SO IMPRESSED!
Im going to post some photos. 

I need sewing machine advice. Im going to start quilting this winter.


----------

